# New Tow Vehicle 07 Tundra



## DocStl (Feb 7, 2009)

OK, I traded my 2006 Silverado for a 2007 Toyota Tundra TRD Off Road package with 5.7 liter engine.
I cant believe the difference it makes pulling the 2009 230rs Wow! The power is amazing compared to the Chevy.
Thanks to this board it helped me choose a truck that suits my needs for towing and everyday use. More power, better gas mileage.
Only complaint is while towing the outback with the Tundra is a slight shimmy when going between 110-120 mph. Could just be a low tire









Doc


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new TV and happy towing to ya Doc! Let's see some pics of that big 'yota!









-CC


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats on the Tundra...I assume that the Chevy was a half ton. I agree the Tundra does have some power. If you ever need to stretch the tongue of the 23rs give the 3/4 and 1 ton diesel truck owners a call. Diesel now that is power.


----------



## DocStl (Feb 7, 2009)

SouthLa26RS said:


> Congrats on the Tundra...I assume that the Chevy was a half ton. I agree the Tundra does have some power. If you ever need to stretch the tongue of the 23rs give the 3/4 and 1 ton diesel truck owners a call. Diesel now that is power.


I agree on the 3/4 ton looks good, i remember seeing one as I passed it going up a 6% grade, He was pulling a utility trailer. hehe


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh, I *LIKE* this guy!!! Congrats on your Tundra!!! Pictures? Youi know you can't keep something _THAT_ good to yourself.

Come on now! Show 'em what power _AND_ beauty really looks like!!


----------



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

That shimmy you felt was your camper riding on the axles after all four tires flew off at 120 mph. Ha. Enjoy that ride. Ron. P.S. I thought I seen you last night at chicagoland speedway at the craftsman truck race driving that toyota ? Your last name must be Busch.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

LoL. Good stuff!

Have fun with the hotyota!

Carey


----------



## DocStl (Feb 7, 2009)

What a way to kickoff a thread hehe We dont camp, I dont know if you all recall, bought the 230rs just to bbq out of. Usually just a overnight somewhere within 5 hours of home. Were members of the KCBS, and a traveling competition bbq team. 5 cooks left this season, and as we stand now out of 7000 pro teams were ranked somewhere around 50th in the country. Next month we will be at the American Royal in KC, its like the world series of bbq. Ribs anyone?

Doc


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

DocStl said:


> Congrats on the Tundra...I assume that the Chevy was a half ton. I agree the Tundra does have some power. If you ever need to stretch the tongue of the 23rs give the 3/4 and 1 ton diesel truck owners a call. Diesel now that is power.


I agree on the 3/4 ton looks good, i remember seeing one as I passed it going up a 6% grade, He was pulling a utility trailer. hehe
[/quote]

The grades I hate are the 8% ones I get slowed down by all those Trundrs without trailers trying to make it to the top, but the only ones who make it to the top are the ones that are stuck in my tires.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Congrats on the Tundra...I assume that the Chevy was a half ton. I agree the Tundra does have some power. If you ever need to stretch the tongue of the 23rs give the 3/4 and 1 ton diesel truck owners a call. Diesel now that is power.


I agree on the 3/4 ton looks good, i remember seeing one as I passed it going up a 6% grade, He was pulling a utility trailer. hehe
[/quote]

The grades I hate are the 8% ones I get slowed down by all those Trundrs without trailers trying to make it to the top, but the only ones who make it to the top are the ones that are stuck in my tires.








[/quote]
Had to stir that pot now didn't you Bill!


----------



## Rocky25 (May 26, 2009)

I wont rip on your tundra... But how 'bout some tips for bbq ribs.

Mine never turn out that well!


----------



## DocStl (Feb 7, 2009)

N7OQ said:


> Congrats on the Tundra...I assume that the Chevy was a half ton. I agree the Tundra does have some power. If you ever need to stretch the tongue of the 23rs give the 3/4 and 1 ton diesel truck owners a call. Diesel now that is power.


I agree on the 3/4 ton looks good, i remember seeing one as I passed it going up a 6% grade, He was pulling a utility trailer. hehe
[/quote]

The grades I hate are the 8% ones I get slowed down by all those Trundrs without trailers trying to make it to the top, but the only ones who make it to the top are the ones that are stuck in my tires.








[/quote]

Oh a Chevy, Tundra wasnt stuck in tire, was given you a ride up the hill. Poor guy missed the cash for clunkers program


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok guys. Bill can go back to inhaling his diesel soot and Doc, his barbeque smoke.









No sense in comparing Apples to Oranges...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok fine. How bout a sweet apple to a sour apple.

Put that Hotyota up against that dmax at a light. It will go by so quick, Bill will say Hotyota too. Ok, Bill, Empty of course......

Carey


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Ok fine. How bout a sweet apple to a sour apple.
> 
> Put that Hotyota up against that dmax at a light. It will go by so quick, Bill will say Hotyota too. Ok, Bill, Empty of course......
> 
> Carey


Drag racing is not the game. Pulling power is the name. A better test would be to put both at a light with a 23+ foot TT hooked up. Money on the diesel powered 3/4 or 1 ton all day long.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

SouthLa26RS said:


> Ok fine. How bout a sweet apple to a sour apple.
> 
> Put that Hotyota up against that dmax at a light. It will go by so quick, Bill will say Hotyota too. Ok, Bill, Empty of course......
> 
> Carey


Drag racing is not the game. Pulling power is the name. A better test would be to put both at a light with a 23+ foot TT hooked up. Money on the diesel powered 3/4 or 1 ton all day long.








[/quote]

Or better yet, lets hook up a 6500 lb test trailer to all the 1/2 ton trucks and have them do 0-60 times, and climb long grades.
Oh that's right.....Truck Trend and Edmunds have already done that. Gee. You'll never guess which one was the quickest.

Bob


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Doc,

Pic #2 in post #8......that is one SICK set up right there........that's what it's all about!!!!

.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

See Bill, what did I tell you! You had to poke the hornet nest didn't you.









Tundra fans, please take a deep breath! It's a fine 1/2 ton truck. I think Bill is just trying to egg one of you into challenging him to a pull off. Take my advice and don't since he has an extra 260 ft-lbs of torque that comes on 1600rpm earlier!









BTW Doc, that's a really great looking setup you have there!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Nathan said:


> See Bill, what did I tell you! You had to poke the hornet nest didn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I know. Bill was just trying to pull our chain. But it seems more often than not, when a Tundra gets mentioned, the sharks start circling, and comparisions are quickly made to 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks. Tundras are 1/2 ton, no more, no less.

Bob


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

SouthLa26RS said:


> Ok fine. How bout a sweet apple to a sour apple.
> 
> Put that Hotyota up against that dmax at a light. It will go by so quick, Bill will say Hotyota too. Ok, Bill, Empty of course......
> 
> Carey


Drag racing is not the game. Pulling power is the name. A better test would be to put both at a light with a 23+ foot TT hooked up. Money on the diesel powered 3/4 or 1 ton all day long.








[/quote]

But it sure is fun to play a lil and you know as well as I know that there are few trucks that will run with a Hotyota from a light.

I have dmax and ford guys blow black smoke all over me all the time, and there empty and I have a trailer in tow.

I have had many guys come up beside me on the highway and again they are empty, shift er to neutral and just cover me with black smoke at 60mph. lol

Yea it makes me laugh cause its all in fun.

Same with a Toy just smoking a dmax at a light. Fun part is, dmax guys will try to run with these soupy 1/2 tons.. In a sec or two they are reading your bumper stickers.

Again, all in fun!

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> But it seems more often than not, when a Tundra gets mentioned, the sharks start circling, and comparisions are quickly made to 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks. Tundras are 1/2 ton, no more, no less.
> 
> Bob


This is OT but that is kinda ironic since I often see the opposite. In fact, I recall a post from a Tundra owner saying that those trucks, for all practical purposes, WERE 3/4 tons.

Funny how people can get such different perspectives from the same thing! I don't see a Tundra any different than I see any other half-ton other than the fact that it is a new venture into a segment that the mfg. has not participated in prior to 2007.

No brand wars







I seriously looked at them prior to getting my 3/4 ton. I decided we wanted to move to a 5'er someday so we went that route.

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Ok fine. How bout a sweet apple to a sour apple.
> 
> Put that Hotyota up against that dmax at a light. It will go by so quick, Bill will say Hotyota too. Ok, Bill, Empty of course......
> 
> Carey


Drag racing is not the game. Pulling power is the name. A better test would be to put both at a light with a 23+ foot TT hooked up. Money on the diesel powered 3/4 or 1 ton all day long.








[/quote]

But it sure is fun to play a lil and you know as well as I know that there are few trucks that will run with a Hotyota from a light.

I have dmax and ford guys blow black smoke all over me all the time, and there empty and I have a trailer in tow.

I have had many guys come up beside me on the highway and again they are empty, shift er to neutral and just cover me with black smoke at 60mph. lol

Yea it makes me laugh cause its all in fun.

Same with a Toy just smoking a dmax at a light. Fun part is, dmax guys will try to run with these soupy 1/2 tons.. In a sec or two they are reading your bumper stickers.

Again, all in fun!

Carey
[/quote]

A Dmax or any other oil burner better be seriously modded to keep up with a Tundra in a drag race! The weight disadvantage to overcome is massive! Speaking of which, how do the new Dodges compare in 0-60 with their more powerful Hemi? I know they have a disadvantage with that "pseudo 5 speed" trans but am curious as to how close the two are.

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

DocStl said:


> What a way to kickoff a thread hehe We dont camp, I dont know if you all recall, bought the 230rs just to bbq out of. Usually just a overnight somewhere within 5 hours of home. Were members of the KCBS, and a traveling competition bbq team. 5 cooks left this season, and as we stand now out of 7000 pro teams were ranked somewhere around 50th in the country. Next month we will be at the American Royal in KC, its like the world series of bbq. Ribs anyone?
> 
> Doc


Doc - I used to go to the American Royal when I lived in KC. Dad helped cook for the KC Board of Trade team at one time. Heck yeah I'll have a rib!!!

-CC


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

The cut meat pics do look good. Back in the younger days, I had a 1/2 ton GMC stepside that I would have been glad to run against the new Tundras


----------



## DocStl (Feb 7, 2009)

Man, new trucks sure get you guys going hehe, im gonna love goading you all







I do enjoy stirring the pot thats for sure, me and a few on here should mesh pretty good. Anyway like i said, we dont camp, I bought the 230rs strickly to cook out of and stay dry when needed. I bought the tundra, because my chevy struggled to much pulling it. I didnt buy the 3/4 or 1 ton, because Im secure in my manlyness and dont need to project an image of... Well we wont go there HEHEHE
Anyway back to bbq!

Doc


----------



## DocStl (Feb 7, 2009)

collinsfam_tx said:


> What a way to kickoff a thread hehe We dont camp, I dont know if you all recall, bought the 230rs just to bbq out of. Usually just a overnight somewhere within 5 hours of home. Were members of the KCBS, and a traveling competition bbq team. 5 cooks left this season, and as we stand now out of 7000 pro teams were ranked somewhere around 50th in the country. Next month we will be at the American Royal in KC, its like the world series of bbq. Ribs anyone?
> 
> Doc


Doc - I used to go to the American Royal when I lived in KC. Dad helped cook for the KC Board of Trade team at one time. Heck yeah I'll have a rib!!!

-CC
[/quote]

If anyone gets out to the Royal, come on by, BBQ is on me! CC If you get a chance come on by! Hmm TX may be a bit of a drive lol
Most people has never tasted competition bbq, its soooo different than any restuarant


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

DocStl said:


> Congrats on the Tundra...I assume that the Chevy was a half ton. I agree the Tundra does have some power. If you ever need to stretch the tongue of the 23rs give the 3/4 and 1 ton diesel truck owners a call. Diesel now that is power.


I agree on the 3/4 ton looks good, i remember seeing one as I passed it going up a 6% grade, He was pulling a utility trailer. hehe
[/quote]

The grades I hate are the 8% ones I get slowed down by all those Trundrs without trailers trying to make it to the top, but the only ones who make it to the top are the ones that are stuck in my tires.








[/quote]

Oh a Chevy, Tundra wasnt stuck in tire, was given you a ride up the hill. Poor me missed the cash for clunkers program








[/quote]

Sorry but the cash for clunkers program is over now so you will be stuck with your Toyota.


----------



## DocStl (Feb 7, 2009)

N7OQ said:


> Congrats on the Tundra...I assume that the Chevy was a half ton. I agree the Tundra does have some power. If you ever need to stretch the tongue of the 23rs give the 3/4 and 1 ton diesel truck owners a call. Diesel now that is power.


I agree on the 3/4 ton looks good, i remember seeing one as I passed it going up a 6% grade, He was pulling a utility trailer. hehe
[/quote]

The grades I hate are the 8% ones I get slowed down by all those Trundrs without trailers trying to make it to the top, but the only ones who make it to the top are the ones that are stuck in my tires.








[/quote]

Oh a Chevy, Tundra wasnt stuck in tire, was given you a ride up the hill. Poor me missed the cash for clunkers program








[/quote]

Sorry but the cash for clunkers program is over now so you will be stuck with your Toyota.








[/quote]

WOW bill your pretty sharp for a chevy guy hehe Didnt want to have to do this, but heres a picture of my mother standing next to the new Tundra. Ya see the little piece of plastic stuck in the tread of the front passenger side? Thats whats left of a 2008 Chevy 2500HD Duramax Diesel w/ Allison Transmission. hehe


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Curtis my lil hemi would run right with the new tundra. They would get me by about a truck length at about 800 feet. Maybe is a soft word that they would have two truck lengths on me at a 1/4 mile.

I bet the new hemi will run with em neck and neck. Those hemis are winders is why they can get away with a 5 speed versus toys 6 speeds. Yea the toy will out pull it with a load, but empty, man the race is on. I had a ball playing with em and seeing there eyes get big when I could still look em in the eye at about the 1/8 mile mark.

Carey


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Ok fine. How bout a sweet apple to a sour apple.
> 
> Put that Hotyota up against that dmax at a light. It will go by so quick, Bill will say Hotyota too. Ok, Bill, Empty of course......
> 
> Carey


Drag racing is not the game. Pulling power is the name. A better test would be to put both at a light with a 23+ foot TT hooked up. Money on the diesel powered 3/4 or 1 ton all day long.









[/quote]

Or better yet, lets hook up a 6500 lb test trailer to all the 1/2 ton trucks and have them do 0-60 times, and climb long grades.
Oh that's right.....Truck Trend and Edmunds have already done that. Gee. You'll never guess which one was the quickest.

Bob
[/quote]

I read the article and it definitely shows the quickness of the Tundra with or without a load. To call it a real test of pulling power up a "long grade" is a bit off base. The test was not even a 1/2 mile long climb and they simply started and accelerated as fast as they could to the top of the short hill. While this shows off a good engine and transmission combination it's hardly a real world towing example. I've found the real challenge is going up long grades (5-15 miles at > 6%) where the engine and transmission have to contend with varying grades and increasing altitude. A good motor can be killed with a poor set of gear ratios that don't allow you to climb at a good speed for the motor. This is where the diesel really shines because with the wide flat torque band mated with a good 5 or 6 speed transmission it's pretty easy to keep the engine in the max torque range. Also the turbo diesels are usually flat rated for power up to 10,000 ft giving it an even bigger advantage as the hills get really high like we have out west. This past summer at the start of a long climb from 4,000 to 7,000 ft with a gradient of 6 - 7% I had a guy in Tundra with a similar size trailer coming up behind me to pass just at the start of the climb. As we started to climb I downshifted to 5th and the truck settled in at about 62 mph and 2,000 rpm. The Tundra was even with me for about a 1/2 mile and then I started to pull away and by the time I reached the summit he was pretty far back. Now I don't know if he just backed off and didn't want to push up the hill and suck up a bunch of gas or if he really couldn't keep up. I suspect some of both but to me that's the real world test and not some drag race up a short hill. I'd love to see them do a real test on a hot day up a long climb where the engine and transmission get a real workout.

Just to make sure you know I'm not Tundra bashing if I were going to buy a 1/2 ton truck it would be my first choice. I almost got one 2 years ago but I really wanted the diesel after driving a friends with a trailer and being greatly impressed with the pulling power. The Tundra was a fun truck to drive when I test drove it and it's a very good towing machine but you just can't beat the diesel for towing. Until you've experienced it in real world conditions it's really hard to appreciate how good the current 3/4 and 1 ton diesel trucks are these days, Chevy, Dodge or Ford.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK I will stop the pot stiring before I have every Tundra owners wanting to take me out







The Tundra it a great truck and like someone said it always gets campared to 3/4 and 1 ton trucks so that in it's self says a lot for the truck. I would bet it is a lot of fun to drive, I would have a hard time keeping my foot out of it. So I hope you enjoy your new truck and it gets you to lots of BBQ's


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> OK I will stop the pot stiring before I have every Tundra owners wanting to take me out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright! 
Who are you and what have you done with Bill??


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yianni said:


> OK I will stop the pot stiring before I have every Tundra owners wanting to take me out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright! 
Who are you and what have you done with Bill??
[/quote]

lol Doc must have sent him a rack of ribs.


----------



## DocStl (Feb 7, 2009)

Just when things were getting good hehe Anyway, all this from just saying I got a new truck lol
lets see,,,, I got a new Raptor, naaa Ill stick with the Outback

Doc


----------



## JMAC (Jul 31, 2009)

Well I won't pile on the truck discussion (but you can see in my sig what I drive) but wanted to say I have had the pleasure of meeting and talking with Doc in Glasgow Missouri. HE TOOK GRAND CHAMPION at that event!! Way to go Doc!!

Great guy and family! In fact I bought my OB after spekaing with Doc!









Like those Tundras becasue the engines are built right here in town but I will stick to my oil burner!









Good luck at the Royal!

JMAC
Southern Hawgs BBQ Team


----------



## DocStl (Feb 7, 2009)

JMAC said:


> Well I won't pile on the truck discussion (but you can see in my sig what I drive) but wanted to say I have had the pleasure of meeting and talking with Doc in Glasgow Missouri. HE TOOK GRAND CHAMPION at that event!! Way to go Doc!!
> 
> Great guy and family! In fact I bought my OB after spekaing with Doc!
> 
> ...


Well Ill be darn! I guess the tour through the Outback did the trick! It has been great at those comps with it. nice place to prep meat in the garage when its 99 deg outside!
Thanks for the congrats! was a pleasure meeting you all at Glasgow. Great place to cook! Ill cook it again next year for sure.
Ths board is a wealth of knowledge for mods and tips, Ive leaned a lot about my rig with the help of these guys here (watch out for that bill chaacter tho) hes a pot stirrer..hehe
Hope we get to cook side by side again someday! Are you taking it to comps? Get it at holmans?

Doc


----------



## JMAC (Jul 31, 2009)

Your OB tour sealed the deal for us. I bought it used from Northside RV in Kentucky.

Agree with you, we will try and cook Glasgow again!! (Of course, I knew you would be cooking it as a returning Champion














)

Out next cook is two weeks away in Decatur, AL but we will be cooking with another team in their 23KRS.

Take care!


----------



## DocStl (Feb 7, 2009)

JMAC said:


> Your OB tour sealed the deal for us. I bought it used from Northside RV in Kentucky.
> 
> Agree with you, we will try and cook Glasgow again!! (Of course, I knew you would be cooking it as a returning Champion
> 
> ...


I may have to take a trip down there sometime, i heard Donthan is a good contest?

Doc


----------

